# Want an R35 GTR but I'm Irish ?



## oo7tk (Jul 29, 2016)

So I'm sure ye have heard all this before about our tax ?2350 a year ( which I don't mind too much ) and VRT rates ( just found out someone paid ?21400 for a 09 GTR ) here in Ireland but that does not stop me from wanting one really bad.. 

Im wondering could ye help me answer a few questions before I take the plunge..

Firstly is there any Irish members looking to sell?? 

So the VRT goes on the value the Revenue here put on the car so a 2008 would be cheaper to VRT and also cheaper to tax at a mere ?1800 a year... Now I know all 2008 models are Jap imports but is it an easy enough fix to change the buttons and sat nav unit to English or anything else that needs done??

This will be my daily driver as I drive very little as I live close to work and wondering how a modified GTR would live up to daily driving or should I just be sensible and get a stock car?? 

Any info would be great.

Thanks


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

How much a year?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

If you can afford an R35 you should be able to afford the tax?

If not, I wouldn't look at buying one, nothing worse than owning a car you can't afford to run.....


----------



## oo7tk (Jul 29, 2016)

Who said I could not afford it?? If I could not afford one I would not be looking to buy one, I'm just looking at the cheapest way to VRT one cause you never know what they are going to charge you here..

2 years ago it was ?15k to VRT a 2009 and now it's ?21400?? This is why I'm asking questions about the 2008 model but thanks for the reply..


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Bit of a Dick Reply there Trev, the guy clearly states he's in Ireland and the Tax (not Road Tax) is a small fortune based on the cars value.

Can't help you with the VRT im afraid but if your going for one as a daily driver then don't let mods put you off as you can turn the boost down and trundle along nicely and turn it up when you want or can use the power. 

Buying a modified car with the money spent in the right areas is the way to go as early CBA cars have plenty of issues that many owners like myself have spent lost rectifying/correcting.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

There used to be a few Irish forum members and I know VRT has been mentioned by most of them but I've not seen many of them posting lately. If I can remember any names, I'll let you know so you can PM them with your questions.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

rob2005 said:


> Bit of a Dick Reply there Trev, the guy clearly states he's in Ireland and the Tax (not Road Tax) is a small fortune based on the cars value.


Well said.


----------



## oo7tk (Jul 29, 2016)

Cheers guys, yea just doing a bit of researching into Jap imports does not seem to be the way to go really as i dont think i could handle the headunit problems that come with it..

Yea the import tax is a terrible pain in the ass as they wont tell you how much it is until you bring the car into the country and then just pluck a figure out of thin air.. I think really i just need to take my time and wait for the right one to come up..


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Trev said:


> If you can afford an R35 you should be able to afford the tax?


I don't think it's a case of anyone not being able to afford the tax.

If you buy a car for £40k you own a £40k car. If you pay £2000 in road tax a year you get nothing for it. The government has just stolen £2k from you.

I can live with £500/year, but if it were £2k/year I'd not have the car.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

It's crackers what the Irish have to pay to own some of the cars, absolutely nuts!! 

In response to your question, there is no changing the buttons, not without paying an absolute fortune...... according to posts on here it's not that bad to live with anyway chap, error codes on the dash are all Jap but the rest is liveable.

Do you not have any chums in the UK, get them to register and tax it (you pay obviously), leave it registered in their name and then run it in Ireland ?


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

oo7tk said:


> Cheers guys, yea just doing a bit of researching into Jap imports does not seem to be the way to go really as i dont think i could handle the headunit problems that come with it..QUOTE]
> 
> Even the original Audio Visual units in the UK Cars failed (mine included) so I upgraded to a 2015 spec with Bluetooth streaming, Nav and the High Def screen. Wasn't cheap at £1650 but well worth the upgrade.


----------



## oo7tk (Jul 29, 2016)

Stealth69 said:


> It's crackers what the Irish have to pay to own some of the cars, absolutely nuts!!
> 
> In response to your question, there is no changing the buttons, not without paying an absolute fortune...... according to posts on here it's not that bad to live with anyway chap, error codes on the dash are all Jap but the rest is liveable.
> 
> Do you not have any chums in the UK, get them to register and tax it (you pay obviously), leave it registered in their name and then run it in Ireland ?


If you are driving an English plate car around here within a matter of weeks they will be up to your house and impound the car, even if it is not yours its no supposed to be in the state for more than 24 hours and driven by me.. You then get a fine ontop of VRT and an impound fee also so so way worth it.. 

Only real way around it is to move to the UK for 6 months and work and move back  You can VRT a car free of charge if the car has been in UK in your name for 6 months but you have to prove bank/rent statements and also prove you move back.. They have you every way really.. 

Only thing is if i buy a GTR and decide to sell it back to the UK i can reclaim a pretty decent amount of it..






snuffy said:


> I don't think it's a case of anyone not being able to afford the tax.
> 
> If you buy a car for £40k you own a £40k car. If you pay £2000 in road tax a year you get nothing for it. The government has just stolen £2k from you.
> 
> I can live with £500/year, but if it were £2k/year I'd not have the car.


I am coming from a pretty long line of M3's and they were all €2k a year to tax, they then changed the tax system in July 2008 based on Co2 emissions to suit low output diesel engines buy the likes of M3's and GTR's went to €2350 tax a year...

Yep they just dont want you to have a nice car in this country but unfortunately im a petrol head and love my cars...


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Sounds like you need to move country even if it means changing job and taking a £2500 hit on your pay LOL


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Why is it a "dick" reply?

Either you can afford to swallow the stupidly high tax, or you can't!

I can't afford a swimming pool, therefore I don't own one - if you can afford a £38,000+ car, then why are people worrying about overinflated tax?

Either live with it or don't buy one.


----------



## oo7tk (Jul 29, 2016)

Trev said:


> Why is it a "dick" reply?
> 
> Either you can afford to swallow the stupidly high tax, or you can't!
> 
> ...


There's one on every forum 

If you look at my initial post i never said anything about not being able to afford one although i did give out about the stupidly high import rates.. I asked 3 simple questions on Irish Members, 2008 Jap Imports & would a modded GTR be a daily driver??

You answered none of the above and maybe thats why it was a " Dick " reply..


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

a modded GTR is as easy to live with as a standard car if it's within the "stage" mods, so no higher than a stage 5, the only thing that changes is how quickly you are going to be going when you get caught speeding


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Trev said:


> Why is it a "dick" reply?
> 
> Either you can afford to swallow the stupidly high tax, or you can't!
> 
> ...


People aren't worried about it, the OP is asking some decent questions and not once has he said he Can't afford it either.

Importing a UK car to Rep Ireland is costly and he was simply asking decent questions some of which we can help him with some maybe not so.

But your reply is arsy and for someone who's been here such a long time to reply and continue to reply in such a manor to someone which just posted doesn't bode well does it. 

OP if you get no joy from this Join Batallion35 on Facebook as you don't need idiotic responses for no reason and maybe they'll help you more.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

oo7tk said:


> Yep they just dont want you to have a nice car in this country but unfortunately im a petrol head and love my cars...


That does seem to be the case. I've seen people talk about the two taxes (import duty and road tax) on other forums as well.

I believe Cyprus has equally outrageous import duties on cars.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Check your email bud


----------



## oo7tk (Jul 29, 2016)

[email protected] ??


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Uk fuel is more expensive than in the US.

Does that make us want to not buy "gas guzzler" cars? No.

My point was, the tax is higher? Right? But if the OP can afford the car, why is he worrying about the cost of tax? It's either a put up and buy it, or don't and get something cheaper.

Sorry that offends sensitive types!

FFS.


----------



## oo7tk (Jul 29, 2016)

Can you state when I said I was " worried " about tax??? Because I mentioned how much my Government are a pack of robbing bas*%tds and how much I hate it I never said I was anyway way worried or could not afford it.. 

Maybe you should read over my first post and maybe try answer the questions I asked instead of being what you have previously been called on this threat.. 

Thank you


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Okay.


----------



## smoggy12345 (Aug 4, 2013)

Trev, Just because you can afford to buy a car doesnt mean u can justify owning it or its running costs, totally duff argument lol


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You can, through R35 audio, for the same £1650 convert to uk sat nav with uk buttons. It's also the high def screen etc. You can replace the speedo cluster with a uk one too. Mileage may not tally but you can get certificates to confirm what you've done.

That way there's no language issue.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

JDMs are no issue just use tomtom to nav


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Robbie J said:


> JDMs are no issue just use tomtom to nav


Those were the days:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Robbie J said:


> JDMs are no issue just use tomtom to nav


It's not just about the nav, all the cool screens for the MFD are also in japanese.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> You can, through R35 audio, for the same £1650 convert to uk sat nav with uk buttons. It's also the high def screen etc. You can replace the speedo cluster with a uk one too. Mileage may not tally but you can get certificates to confirm what you've done.
> 
> That way there's no language issue.


I upgraded my car to the higher res screen/satnav etc through R35Audio and thoroughly recommend it.

Is a few hundred pounds north of £1650 though.

David


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> It's not just about the nav, all the cool screens for the MFD are also in japanese


err they are not, its English? al the screens with live data on the MDF

its only the sat nav that's a issue.

BTW the JDM's have a high res screen and Bluetooth music streaming....the setup is slightly harder but there is a video on how to do it


----------



## fergalgtr (Mar 15, 2010)

oo7tk said:


> So I'm sure ye have heard all this before about our tax ?2350 a year ( which I don't mind too much ) and VRT rates ( just found out someone paid ?21400 for a 09 GTR ) here in Ireland but that does not stop me from wanting one really bad..
> 
> Im wondering could ye help me answer a few questions before I take the plunge..
> 
> ...


I've mine as a daily vrt 18000 serving every 6000 and not many crowds in South to do the diagnostics so expect some trips to momentum for anything major, make sure to get your fuel map right on the japs,


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

snuffy said:


> Those were the days:


Every few years I'll kit out each of the cars with new road atlases. It was only the other week, after having a combination of TomTom failure and no mobile internet signal on my phone (for maps etc), that I broke out the atlas which saved my bacon.

Don't underestimate the power of paper....


TT


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

Its pretty hard to have anything nice in Ireland without the Govt sticking their arm in...even my 32 GTR road tax is something crazy like €1400 for 12 months...compared to £205 in the UK.

a £35k GTR would cost you roughly €60k by the time its on the road here in Ireland going on todays rate of GBP (£1 = €1.17)....Pre-Brexit (when this thread was posted) this car would have cost you €70k+ with the higher pound value.

you could buy a much newer model with a lot less miles if you could spend the money yourself and not stick it in the Govt coffers for some hippy that won't work to claim it as his dole.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

oo7tk said:


> Who said I could not afford it?? If I could not afford one I would not be looking to buy one, I'm just looking at the cheapest way to VRT one cause you never know what they are going to charge you here..
> 
> 2 years ago it was ?15k to VRT a 2009 and now it's ?21400?? This is why I'm asking questions about the 2008 model but thanks for the reply..


Feel for you mate, that 's money down the drain, I would go FSH (full service history) early car, if modded check with the tuner , good luck.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Get a job at Amazon or Apple and pay **** all tax :clap:


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I think they require petrol receipts and servicing receipts too when you try get the free vrt after living in U.K. For 6 months, they try their best to get out of it, I was thinking of doing the same to vrt my r35 if anyone wants to offer me a job in the uk :chuckle:

By the way op, are you from new Ross by any chance?


----------



## pdtuning (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm selling my 640bhp 32 gtr and in louth, but if your set on a 35 then I understand


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

This makes for depressing reading! VRT of ***8364;20k+++


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

seeing as R32/R33 GTR are ***8364;9k to ***8364;10k these days that's actually pretty reasonable (as hard as that is to say).

they must be valuing the car on UK prices which is good, the other alternative is to base the tax off the Irish OMSP of the car (which would include the tax price) so your not paying tax based on the price of a car that already has it built into its value.

essentually paying tax on a tax....if that makes sense...and if it doesnt, welcome to Irish taxes.

i think Trevs comment was based on tax thinking of it as VED, if he was asked to pay 30-40k extra for his GTR just to get a reg number printed onto a piece of paper i'm not sure he could justify it either.


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

I heard R33s are about 10k now alright, would love to heard what a 34 is though, I'd guess over 25k!

Not telling us until we arrive at the office with the car is the biggest joke of it all though 



leeK9 said:


> seeing as R32/R33 GTR are ***8364;9k to ***8364;10k these days that's actually pretty reasonable (as hard as that is to say).
> 
> they must be valuing the car on UK prices which is good, the other alternative is to base the tax off the Irish OMSP of the car (which would include the tax price) so your not paying tax based on the price of a car that already has it built into its value.
> 
> ...


----------

